# martin vaughan



## martin vaughan (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi my name is martin i am 47years old and have been a joiner all of my life I love spain and i want to work there self employed for expats from the UK. I own property in uk but do not wish to sell this. It would be my desire to rent some place in spain, preferably the soll, my best work is in house renovation I have had in the past my own company employing up to 9 persons, we were specialist extension builders and I managed projects up to £100.000. I have good organisational and management skills. I also have a good knowledge or electrical, plumbing, and most other aspects of the building trade. I have no dependant children now and my wife also has a desire to live in spain. We own a touring caravan and would like anyones opinion on weather it would be an idear to bring this to spain for short term acomodation. My wife has no work skils but would like to be involved either with my work or would be open to any offers of domestic or cleaning work. If any expats or any person reading this letter can offer me help or support it would be most welcom to us, if you reply to my hotmail address please make subject expat responce. 
Many thanks Martin:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

martin vaughan said:


> Hi my name is martin i am 47years old and have been a joiner all of my life I love spain and i want to work there self employed for expats from the UK. I own property in uk but do not wish to sell this. It would be my desire to rent some place in spain, preferably the soll, my best work is in house renovation I have had in the past my own company employing up to 9 persons, we were specialist extension builders and I managed projects up to £100.000. I have good organisational and management skills. I also have a good knowledge or electrical, plumbing, and most other aspects of the building trade. I have no dependant children now and my wife also has a desire to live in spain. We own a touring caravan and would like anyones opinion on weather it would be an idear to bring this to spain for short term acomodation. My wife has no work skils but would like to be involved either with my work or would be open to any offers of domestic or cleaning work. If any expats or any person reading this letter can offer me help or support it would be most welcom to us, if you reply to my hotmail address please make subject expat responce.
> Many thanks Martin:


Hi Martin

Welcome to the forum.

It would be better for you if you posted this directly onto the Spain page of the forum (just look down the right hand side of this page where you will see a list of Countries and click on Spain - then "New Thread".

I live in Spain and have done for the past 5 years, on the Costa del Sol. Without wanting to give you bad news  the work situation is dire over here at the moment! almost 20% unemployment, so for the expats amongst us it is even harder to find work competing against the sheer number of unemployed, and not having Spanish as a first language.

I could go into more detail but its probably better if you move it to the Spain forum where we can get other peoples opinion too 


Sue lane:


----------



## martin vaughan (Sep 21, 2009)

*sue*



Suenneil said:


> Hi Martin
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


 Hi sue thanks for your reply I am not very good on computers and I find this site very fussy I got ur message to post my letter to the spain forum but when i go there no option apears for new thread, is it posible also to simply transfer my letter what you read or do i have to write it again on the spain forum many thanks Martin


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

martin vaughan said:


> Hi sue thanks for your reply I am not very good on computers and I find this site very fussy I got ur message to post my letter to the spain forum but when i go there no option apears for new thread, is it posible also to simply transfer my letter what you read or do i have to write it again on the spain forum many thanks Martin


Ill get it moved for you Martin ..... give me a moment and Ill let you know when its done,

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I have moved it all to the Spain forum pages Martin. Im sured you will find you way around the site much easier once you have had a little bit more practice !!

Give me a shout if you get stuck!

Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

martin vaughan said:


> Hi my name is martin i am 47years old and have been a joiner all of my life I love spain and i want to work there self employed for expats from the UK. I own property in uk but do not wish to sell this. It would be my desire to rent some place in spain, preferably the soll, my best work is in house renovation I have had in the past my own company employing up to 9 persons, we were specialist extension builders and I managed projects up to £100.000. I have good organisational and management skills. I also have a good knowledge or electrical, plumbing, and most other aspects of the building trade. I have no dependant children now and my wife also has a desire to live in spain. We own a touring caravan and would like anyones opinion on weather it would be an idear to bring this to spain for short term acomodation. My wife has no work skils but would like to be involved either with my work or would be open to any offers of domestic or cleaning work. If any expats or any person reading this letter can offer me help or support it would be most welcom to us, if you reply to my hotmail address please make subject expat responce.
> Many thanks Martin:


Having finally found us on the Spain forum, I'm afraid that the answers to your post are not good. The contruction industry in Spain has crashed completely, there are millions of out of work builders, joiners, plumbers, electricians both Spanish and English! I know one British Carpentar who goes back to the UK to work when he's run out of money, he's finding that tough now too cos there isnt much work there either. Times are hard everywhere at the mo, but Spain does have particular problems with a surplus of empty, unsold, halfbuilt properties

Jo xxx


----------

